# What did you want to be when you were young?



## Ryan

What did you want to be when you was young?


----------



## Novelette

I wanted to be many things when I was young. Perhaps the most persistent dream was to become an epidemiologist.

I happily pored over the Merck Medical Dictionary, memorizing diseases and pathologies, until the book's spine snapped: between Septicaemic Plague and Cat-Scratch Disease.


----------



## OboeKnight

A professional orchestral musician...oh wait, that's still what I want to be lol.


----------



## ProudSquire

I think I forgot. I'd be happy if I become anything at this point in life.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A professional lunatic


----------



## Novelette

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A professional lunatic


Admirable! I think I've already accomplished that one, though--not to brag.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

So, I assume you also are a card carrying member of the GSOPL..............


----------



## Novelette

Absolutely, if GSOPL stands for:

Grand Society of Professional Lunatics.


----------



## samurai

Successful!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I was thinking Galactic, as in similar to the "Galactic Federation of Light" Refer below:

The Galactic Federation of Light was founded over 4.5 million years ago to prevent inter-dimensional dark forces from dominating and exploiting this galaxy. At present, there are just over 200,000 member star nations, confederations or unions. Approximately 40% are humanoids and the rest are varied forms of sentient beings. Most members of the Galactic Federation are fully conscious beings. To familiarize you with our space family, we will periodically present information about a Galactic Federation member species. We hope that this information will help you identify or validate any experiences you may have had with some of these beings. Our purpose is to foster goodwill and understanding of the star nations that are answering the call of Earth’s Spiritual Hierarchy to assist us in our ascension/transformation process.


----------



## Feathers

I wanted to be older.


----------



## samurai

Feathers said:


> I wanted to be older.


So did we all, till we got there!


----------



## Crudblud

I wanted to be everything, I still do, but now I want to be some things more than others, so I devote my time to music and literature. Politics (primarily British) as well, although that has only recently become a primary interest, the current administration has been something of a wake-up call for me in that sense.


----------



## PetrB

For the life of me, I cannot recall at anytime thinking I 'wanted to be' anything. I too, find that more than odd.

[Well, I just now recall, when a child, after seeing the Ringling Brothers three ring circus that for a few moments I thought I'd like to be a trapeze artist or an aerialist of some sort... maybe even for a few days thereafter. To this day, I am still completely engaged and fascinated with any physical sport or physical act as entertainment which involve balance and being off the ground. Later add 'architect' -- intrigued with buildings of all sorts.]

I started music young, continued, went to an arts camp several summers in my mid middle-school years, then an arts academy, then a conservatory, and thereafter began private teaching of piano students, accompanying singers and chamber choirs, etc.

I can not recall ever consciously thinking "I want to be" or "I am going to be" a musician.

With that history, it would be patently disingenuous to say, "I just sort of fell into it," while I cannot ever recall consciously thinking want to be or will be.

I can't make any sense of it myself, but that is all. I've wondered more than once about it, but anytime the though has popped up, can find no memory or thread of 'thinking of,' just doing.


----------



## EricABQ

I never really figured it out. 

I highly advise young people to figure it out and chase it with passion and reckless abandon.

You may not end up being what you really want to be, but at least you can say you tried.


----------



## deggial

Novelette said:


> I happily pored over the Merck Medical Dictionary, memorizing diseases and pathologies, until the book's spine snapped: between Septicaemic Plague and Cat-Scratch Disease.


that's endearingly odd


----------



## Ukko

Long time ago, but... I think I wanted to be much more attractive to girls than I was. That is no longer my wish.


----------



## jani

Musician, i told this to my parents, instead of sending me to music lessons they bought me a Ps1 and video games, after that i wanted to become a video game programmer. Then i wanted to be a musician again.
Then i saw episode of Gene Simmons family jewels, after that i wanted to be what he is, entrepreneur musician/entertainer.


----------



## Couchie

I wanted to spend 1-2 hours a day posting about Wagner on an internet forum.


----------



## ptr

I don't have any clear and defining memories, but at some point I wanted to be a Jewish Comic like Graucho Marx or Victor Borge, but it did not work out as I'm neither Jewish nor Funny (Took a while to get over!). Then I know I wanted to be an field archaeologist like my maternal granddad, it did not work out either cuz I to inpatient having to wait for other people making decisions, but then some where along I noticed that it is not about what one becomes that has any relevance for me, but the meandering road getting "there" that defines what I am! 
There is always a new corner to turn, and as my mum used to say when I had some bad luck in school, f#ck#ng up is not the end of life, it leaves You with a new platform from to start a new assault on the world! 

/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

When I was young I wanted to be older (didn't we all?)
Now I'm older, I want to be younger


----------



## moody

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A professional lunatic


Well your dream came true.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Long time ago, but... I think I wanted to be much more attractive to girls than I was. That is no longer my wish.


That's probably a good thing really!


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> That's probably a good thing really!


Yeah, I'd be afraid to leave the house.


----------



## Meaghan

When I was _really_ little, I wanted to be a ballerina. Then from around ages maybe 5-7 or 8, I wanted to be an entomologist and pursued this aim with vigor. Until I again changed my mind, though I forget to what.

(Raise your hand if you remember me!)
(I am probably not back.)


----------



## Klavierspieler

Meaghan said:


> (Raise your hand if you remember me!)


*raises hand*



> (I am probably not back.)


----------



## Klavierspieler

I believe I wanted to be a concert pianist. 

Now I just want to be a piano teacher.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I had a dual career dream of being a cartoonist and a writer. It partly came true; I became a court reporter.


----------



## aleazk

Between age of 5 and 10 I was very interested in dismantling things in order to see their "inner mechanisms". My father, also, was always talking about the "reality" and "what 'reality' really is?" (I mean, as a philosophical question). Now that I see it in retrospect, I think those things really did a big impact on me. By that age I also learned what a scientist was. Of course, I wanted to be one. Then at the age of 12 I started to learn electronics by myself (?, lol). I remember I was really obsessed with that. I think that was the first time that I experienced the symptoms of an obsessive disorder. I remember that I designed and built my own circuits, spy FM radio transmitters (of the size of a nut), noisy laser alarms, I even tried to build a radio controlled bomb! (the electronic part was fine, but I think I was trying to use ordinary gasoline as the explosive, so I don't think it would have worked anyway), audio amplifiers, insect-like robots (I was obsessed with them), etc. At the age of 14 I discovered classical music and I began to play the guitar, and then I switched to piano when I saw Martha Argerich in a live recital in my city. I abandoned electronic completely and sudently. I started to be really interested in literature, particularly the classics (also contemporary classics). My interest in science never left, but it decreased a little bit at that time. At the age of 18 the interest in science reached a new high point and I went to study physics at the university. Now, at the age of 24, I'm specializing in theoretical physics and my favorite area is General Relativity. My main interests now are physics, philosophy (particularly metaphysics) and literature (although in a lesser degree), and classical music (particularly amateur composition, although I still play the piano).


----------



## PetrB

Manxfeeder said:


> I had a dual career dream of being a cartoonist and a writer. It partly came true; I became a court reporter.


zOMG this is TRULY FUNNY. You've made my evening with a hearty and healthy laugh. Thank you!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A composer.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A composer.


Keep trying,you might get there with perseverance.


----------



## BlazeGlory

------Taller.


----------



## Lunasong

A songwriter.


----------



## Praeludium

I wanted to design cars.
Now I hate cars !


----------



## Weston

I too wanted be everything, a renaissance man. I still do, but time is running out. Above all I wanted to be an artist or a writer. I've had some small success at the former. I'd like to combine the two somehow, but I don't think I'm much good at clarity in writing as you may have noticed.


----------



## Crudblud

Weston said:


> I too wanted be everything, a renaissance man. I still do, but time is running out. Above all I wanted to be an artist or a writer. I've had some small success at the former. I'd like to combine the two somehow, but I don't think I'm much good at clarity in writing as you may have noticed.


Whether you're "good" at it or not, is it not better to do what you love than to deny yourself?


----------



## clavichorder

Many things. Composer was one at a certain point, but before then it was Paleontologist or Biologist. Astronomer at a certain point Theoretical physicists/abstract thinker at another. Writer(science fiction) or psychologist or the alternative, pianist or rock star as a teen. 

I even recall wanting to play bluegrass and own a honey stand at one point.

The last strong one was early music revivalist. The other one in recent history that is embarrassing, being a better person. Trying at it in my mind was perhaps not the best way to go about that.


----------



## jani

I have never had those " I WANT TO BE JUST LIKE HIM" exeperinces with professions that are considered "normal".
Maybe i am a megalomaniac/ dreamer.
Who knows:shrug:?


----------



## clavichorder

I have had those moments in recent times because I am seeing the strength it takes for one to be practical. I admire my father for being able to get his life on track when younger, for finally being able to cave in and do his homework in college...I've taken an even harder road than him in some ways up to this point. Numerous others are worth admiring, but it can be hard to pay attention to them because sometimes one really does have really cool ideas for yourself, I totally know that... I keep coming back to the fact that people tell me "its a balance."


----------



## kv466

What I still wanna be,...an actor on The Young & The Restless!!


----------



## Ravndal

When i was 13 i wanted to be a pornstar.

Then i got laid, and changed my mind.

I don't think i had any big ambitions when i was young.


----------



## moody

jani said:


> I have never had those " I WANT TO BE JUST LIKE HIM" exeperinces with professions that are considered "normal".
> Maybe i am a megalomaniac/ dreamer.
> Who knows:shrug:?


Who knows indeed !


----------



## moody

Ravndal said:


> When i was 13 i wanted to be a pornstar.
> 
> Then i got laid, and changed my mind.
> 
> I don't think i had any big ambitions when i was young.


Can't you pretend to be a porn star while you're being laid.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

I always wanted to be a video game designer before I was introduced to classical music. Now I want to be a music teacher or musicologist (I'm still in high school).


----------



## drpraetorus

independently wealthy. I missed.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Meaghan said:


> When I was _really_ little, I wanted to be a ballerina.


Same. Then from 5 on wards I discovered the violin.


----------



## Guest

First, a doctor, second a chef...third, a non-entity who could appear on a celebrity show to turn his hand to medicine and cooking.

Ah well, those who can't, teach...

(Though I couldn't say how many doctors and chefs I might have had some responsibility for)


----------



## Novelette

deggial said:


> that's endearingly odd


Hence the alacrity with which I embraced the suggestion that I, too, could qualify as a professional lunatic. :angel:


----------



## Ingélou

Growing up in the 50s/60s, I was pointed towards "girls' jobs".

First I wanted to be a ballerina, & my granny made me a tutu - but I was too tall.
Then I wanted to be a nurse, but I discovered I didn't care for blood & pus.
Then a teacher - which is what I became, and quite good at the teaching bit, but not much cop at crowd control.
In my spare time I worked at being a writer & churned out numberless unpublished novels.

Then, in retirement, I discovered that I wish to do nothing else but play my fiddle & post on Talk Classical.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Growing up in the 50s/60s, I was pointed towards "girls' jobs".
> 
> First I wanted to be a ballerina, & my granny made me a tutu - but I was too tall.
> Then I wanted to be a nurse, but I discovered I didn't care for blood & pus.
> Then a teacher - which is what I became, and quite good at the teaching bit, but not much cop at crowd control.
> In my spare time I worked at being a writer & churned out numberless unpublished novels.
> 
> Then, in retirement, I discovered that I wish to do nothing else but play my fiddle & post on Talk Classical.


See how the mighty have fallen !!!


----------



## BaronAlstromer

I wanted to be a railway worker and I also did it for four years.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You'd never believe me.

I wasn't really sure even in elementary school. I was good at so many things, I could never imagine what my strength would be in the future. Music wasn't that important to me.

People told me I was detail-oriented, and this led to me thinking of doing a high(er)-paying job like being an _Editor _when I was in elementary school! No fancy fantasies for me!

Then I discovered the power of the flute... and then the fantasies began.


----------



## georgedelorean

When I was very very young: trucker, slightly older: locomotive engineer, teens: tornado chaser, young adult: Diesel mechanic, 20s: priest, now: conductor, welder, or news anchor.


----------



## Sonata

A novelist, a physical therapist, medical doctor, and psychologist were all the most enduring career aspirations, and then physician assistant, which is what I ultimately became. Now, I currently want to be a librarian.


----------



## Totenfeier

The earliest thing I can remember was an absorbing interest in architecture and design. I was fascinated particularly by interior living and working spaces, and would pore for hours over extremely large picture books of same.


----------



## Bettina

Until I was around 14 or so, I wanted to be a psychologist/therapist. Then I discovered how much I enjoyed teaching piano, and I decided to make that my career instead. I've now been teaching piano for 22 years and I'm very satisfied with my chosen career path. I'm glad that I managed to find a career that allowed me to blend my interest in psychology with my love of classical music! In fact, I often use many of the same skills that would be involved in therapeutic work - listening carefully, getting to know each client (AKA student), planning out the best strategies that will help them meet their goals, and working with them on self-expression and confidence.


----------



## hpowders

I wanted to be an MD. Unfortunately after dissecting my first fetal pig, I realized I didn't have the manual dexterity for it. Too bad. I coulda been a contenda. Mind? Check!! Hands? Fuggetaboutit!

Would you really want me taking your appendix out?

Maybe from a book, but NOT from your abdomen!


----------



## Luchesi

I wanted to go into forestry, but not the commercial side of it. There's very few positions available. I ended up in meteorological research, and I'm still captivated by discoveries in the young field.

appendix and Parkinson's disease

Two recent publications probed the relationship between the human appendix and the development of Parkinson's disease (PD). One of the articles, published in September 2018 in the journal Movement Disorders examined whether a history of an appendectomy affected the risk of developing PD. Using two large datasets of health information gathered from healthy volunteers over decades (one containing about 275,000 people and the other containing about 50,000 people), the data demonstrated that there was no change in risk of PD depending of whether a person had a prior appendectomy. This study's results are the same as three previous studies, each analyzing its own large dataset.

More recently, an article appearing in the journal Science Translational Medicine, came to a different conclusion - that the appendix may indeed play a role in the development of PD. This study also used two databases, one large administrative database of health information from 1.9 million people in Sweden and also the data collected from well characterized patients with PD, as part of the Parkinson's Progressive Marker Initiative (PPMI). The data from these studies showed an approximately 20% decline in the rates of PD in those who had an appendectomy, even decades earlier. It also showed that in those who did develop PD, the age of onset was on average 3.6 years later in someone who had an appendectomy as compared to someone who did not. The study further demonstrated that alpha-synuclein aggregates, the pathologic hallmark of PD, exist in the neurons that line the appendix, even in people without PD, suggesting that the appendix may be a source of abnormal alpha-synuclein, triggering PD in a subset of people. It is well known that gastro-intestinal symptoms are often prominent in people with PD, sometimes decades before motor symptoms and alpha-synuclein aggregates are found throughout the GI tract in people with PD (see a recent blog post which discusses these issues).

https://www.apdaparkinson.org/article/appendix-and-parkinsons-disease/


----------



## Bulldog

When I was a youngster, I dreamed of being an NFL running back.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I seemed to have been content with destiny .


----------



## Levanda

I always wanted to be actor in plays. I so enjoyed plays I was regular visitor in theatres ah never mind. I wish I could turn back time.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ryan said:


> What did you want to be when you was young?


Older. Now that I am older (much older) I want to be young. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> I wanted to go into forestry, but not the commercial side of it. *There's very few positions available.* I ended up in meteorological research, and I'm still captivated by discoveries in the young field.


In my final semester at forestry school, an industry speaker came in and gave a talk. When he said, "foresters are a dime a dozen and willing to work for peanuts," I never forgot it. I also never worked in forestry but for summer jobs as a student in urban forestry. Oh well.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Father wanted me to do gardening or horticulture, so he got me a job at a plant nursery, I stuck that for about 2 years then decided to join the RAF, they did all their aptitude tests and decided radar was for me, spent 23 years doing that nearly half of it as an instructor, when I left I carried on instructing in electronics in industry which soon involved microprocessor based equipment.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Older. Now that I am older (much older) I want to be young. :lol:


Me too. Exactly that.


----------



## xrysida

A fighter pilot !! like Tom Cruise in "Top Gun"


----------



## LezLee

When I was 7, I wanted to be the next Enid Blyton as I liked writing stories and poems. Next, I thought of a foreign correspondent, though I’d no idea what one was - I thought you just lived abroad and wrote stuff. Finally, when I was 10, my school class was taken to the library and sealed my fate! Left school at 16 and became a library assistant, absolutely loved it and was good at it. I know I was one of the lucky ones, few people fulfil their childhood dreams. Though I suppose I did aim low!


----------



## Barbebleu

I wanted to be a psychoanalyst. Unfortunately I only achieved half my ambition.:lol:


----------



## chill782002

Like many other boys who were small in the 1970s / 80s, I wanted to be an astronaut. Unfortunately, this would have required a career as a military pilot first and my vision was/is far too poor to qualify. By the time the restriction on those who had had laser surgery to correct their vision was lifted, I was a little too old to go down that particular path and was already established in a different, much less exciting career. 

Never mind, there's no way I could have met the requirements for a post-graduate degree in Natural Sciences, Engineering or Medicine either as the scientific disciplines were not something I ever showed any aptitude for. Maybe when space travel eventually becomes more commercialised and doesn't cost millions I can make the trip as a passenger...


----------



## starthrower

Any career that would allow me to be mobile and outdoors. The last thing I wanted was to dress up in a monkey suit and sit in an office. Or work in some miserable factory or brewery just for the wages and benefits. 

But ultimately, I like to sit around and listen to records or go to concerts. I loathe the business world. Luckily I've been able to avoid the office and the factory all my life. I've worked outdoors as a mason, and a truck driver. I should have earned my degree and become a forest ranger or a geologist, but I never did. Trucking can be great or a nightmare depending on your employer. Luckily I worked for some good companies due to my clean record. I enjoyed my solitude, and listening to music and radio shows all day. It beats making small talk at the office.


----------



## LezLee

chill782002 said:


> Like many other boys who were small in the 1970s / 80s, I wanted to be an astronaut. Unfortunately, this would have required a career as a military pilot first and my vision was/is far too poor to qualify. By the time the restriction on those who had had laser surgery to correct their vision was lifted, I was a little too old to go down that particular path and was already established in a different, much less exciting career.
> 
> Never mind, there's no way I could have met the requirements for a post-graduate degree in Natural Sciences, Engineering or Medicine either as the scientific disciplines were not something I ever showed any aptitude for. Maybe when space travel eventually becomes more commercialised and doesn't cost millions I can make the trip as a passenger...


My niece, who has a doctorate in Astrophysics & Physics had a 'bench-partner' who was one of 200 accepted for assessment and interview in Switzerland for possible astronaut training. There were 200 of them and she didn't reach the final few. It's not easy to get in!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Barbebleu said:


> I wanted to be a psychoanalyst. Unfortunately I only achieved half my ambition.:lol:


Hopefully you achieved the analyst part not the psycho part!


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> Any career that would allow me to be mobile and outdoors. The last thing I wanted was to dress up in a monkey suit and sit in an office. Or work in some miserable factory or brewery just for the wages and benefits.


I went to forestry school but instead of cruising timber I ended up sitting in an office. Thankfully, I don't have to wear a monkey suit. I have worn a necktie once in the past 10 years, and it was one time too many.


----------



## Barbebleu

Fritz Kobus said:


> Hopefully you achieved the analyst part not the psycho part!


Not for me to say.

I ended up in the Civil Service for forty odd years (some might say extremely odd) but there are those who would take issue with me being, in any shape or fashion, civil, or for that matter, servile!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I had no idea, and that was still the case when I reached adulthood. As it turned out, I ended up at the same place of employment as my late father, albeit with completely different roles. As Bryan Ferry once sang, _'If life is the table and fate is the wheel, then let the chips fall where they may...'_


----------



## geralmar

A red fire truck.


----------



## chill782002

LezLee said:


> My niece, who has a doctorate in Astrophysics & Physics had a 'bench-partner' who was one of 200 accepted for assessment and interview in Switzerland for possible astronaut training. There were 200 of them and she didn't reach the final few. It's not easy to get in!


Exactly, it's extremely hard and I would never have even got off the starting line. I've been generally happy with my career so far and the way things have turned out but I sometimes think of that long-ago little boy staring up at the night sky in wonder. However, childhood is for dreaming and it's a nice thing to do before one becomes an adult and has to deal with the harsh realities of both life and one's own limitations.


----------



## Becca

I remember a chemistry experiment I did as a first form student at an English grammar school (i.e. 7th grade in the US), it was about catalysts and I was the only one in the class to get it correct so I decided that chemistry was it for me. Fast forward a few years when I was working on a biochemistry PhD and had just passed my qualifying exams, I decided that I had had enough of it and switched into computer science instead, and I haven't looked back since (much!)


----------



## Luchesi

Fritz Kobus said:


> In my final semester at forestry school, an industry speaker came in and gave a talk. When he said, "foresters are a dime a dozen and willing to work for peanuts," I never forgot it. I also never worked in forestry but for summer jobs as a student in urban forestry. Oh well.


So what was it that interested you in forestry? I grew up in the climax forest of the Hudson River valley, beech and hemlock, back when it was still something to see. I became fascinated with plant succession. I don't know why. And I don't know anyone who's similarly interested and might tell me. lol I've modeled it in BASIC and Pascal. I've spent a lot of time at it. I've seen the sophisticated simulations of it, but I don't know much about them.


----------



## Merl

I wanted to be a singer in a rock band and earn a living recording and touring. I did sing in rock bands in my 20s but gave it up when I started a family.


----------



## philoctetes

Paleontologist, astronaut, sax player, football player, botanist... completely ignoring the fact that I'd always been A+ at math... one day during a time of unemployment I heard a friend talk about another friend who did "data processing" for a living... "he's really smart"... and I says to myself "why not me?" and started taking classes at the JC... worked in the Uni greenhouse where I showed them the advantage of doing growth stats on a programmable calculator... got three degrees in three different fields, none of which were CS, but I learned enough Fortran to have an edge when it came to data analysis, and eventually learned to design industrial algorithms, something I had no word for in my youth....

But I got on track late and my life was unstable... My only regrets are what might have been had I been able to identify and develop all those skills earlier in life.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

My earliest notions of being adult and having a job were very vague, but somehow involved wearing a pretty uniform and travelling a lot. I have had many jobs since then, none of them were like that. In a few days I have an interview for a position which involves.... yeah, wearing a nice blue uniform and living on the road. The childhood comes to haunt me


----------



## chill782002

SiegendesLicht said:


> My earliest notions of being adult and having a job were very vague, but somehow involved wearing a pretty uniform and travelling a lot. I have had many jobs since then, none of them were like that. In a few days I have an interview for a position which involves.... yeah, wearing a nice blue uniform and living on the road. The childhood comes to haunt me


Good luck with the interview.


----------



## jasper01

I was fascinated by astronomy as a teen and wanted to become an astronomer, and even bought a cheap telescope from the Sears catalogue. I bought books and spent my time reading them and looking at whatever I could see from a not so dark Toronto sky. Unfortunately I was terrible at math, physics and chemistry so ended up doing biology at university. I did buy a better telescope when we moved to a dark area and saw what I wanted to see. Galaxies.


----------



## atsizat

When I was little, I wanted to be an astranout. When I got older, like the age of 12, it turned into wanting to be a pilot. When I turned 17, my wish turned into being a petty officer but later I noticed that I wont be able to be anything.

I was studying a department in the university that I didn't like and I gave up the department later. I couldn't finish. It was chemistry, which destroyed my chemistry.


----------



## Art Rock

When I was 6 or so, mountain climber. Around 10, fighter pilot (Biggles influence).

Then puberty and common sense kicked in. Based on the final three years of Dutch secondary school (aged 14-17), I decided that I liked chemistry best as a subject, and decided to pursue that as a career option. Which I did.


----------



## Luchesi

Art Rock said:


> When I was 6 or so, mountain climber. Around 10, fighter pilot (Biggles influence).
> 
> Then puberty and common sense kicked in. Based on the final three years of Dutch secondary school (aged 14-17), I decided that I liked chemistry best as a subject, and decided to pursue that as a career option. Which I did.


Chemicals do what they're expected to do. I like that aspect. Atmospheric physics is likewise understandable, but throw in the thrill of the chase forced by meteorological dynamics/ data interpolation and it's always challenging! I'm never bored, every day's different - and I never have enough experience.

The history of meteorology is very interesting also and it's always in the back of my mind. I don't know if it's the same for chemists at work.


----------



## Zofia

Still waiting on my teenage growth period

Would be ok with being a Mother with kinder army


----------



## atsizat

Art Rock said:


> When I was 6 or so, mountain climber. Around 10, fighter pilot (Biggles influence).
> 
> Then puberty and common sense kicked in. Based on the final three years of Dutch secondary school (aged 14-17), I decided that I liked chemistry best as a subject, and decided to pursue that as a career option. Which I did.


There are 2 different climbings as summer climbing and winter climbing. So much less people can do winter climbing due to extreme cold weather conditions. And mountains are very windy. It is not a calm cold weather. It is a very, very dangerious climbing.

This is summer climbing to the Mount Ararat, recorded in August. How about making it in winter instead of summer? ( It is a youtube video. It starts as of 1:20). The summit is 5137 metres ( 16.854 feet).


----------

